
Mexico City's 'Walking Fish' - allthebest
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191110-mexico-citys-walking-fish
======
rem7
They’re pretty cool. If you find a nursery that has enough offspring you’re
allowed to buy them. You have to fill out the paperwork, but at least that way
they’ll remain to exist even if it’s in captivity.

------
AlexTrask
It's like an animal with superpowers

